# Sorry, another "I've been offered a job..."



## SimonC (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, my name is Simon and I am 34, married with 4 kids.

I have been offered a job in Dubai heading up a commercial brokerage to be based in the Marina?

From what I have seen 'ghosting' on the forum the main issues seem to resolve around misconceptions of cost of living?

Last time I checked the exchange rate was about 7.5 for £? This would put salary @ around 560k pa. 

Because this is a big move (financially as well as emotionally) I am planning to come out ahead of the tribe to set things up, maybe 3-6 months? In terms of rental (I would look to buy at a later stage) are prices close to where my office would be going to mean I am better off looking further afield?

In terms of schooling, my eldest will stay and board in the UK as she only has 1 year to go to GCSE's. The rest, 13, 5 and 4 will come out later.

Is 30k pa each achievable or low end?

Basically I am looking to see if my salary could be lived on i.e. provide roof, school, cars etc. as I will expect additional income from office profits to act as the icing on the cake.

My wife would like to come at the same time as me put as we both have good incomes the pessimist in me would prefer to play safe and have an emergency income should the world fall in

A bit rambling for first post so I apologise


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't think you'll have any issues living on that amount, then again I don't have any kids to put through schools so I could be wrong. My thought would be to purchase a place immediately rather than wait and pay rent into a loss, so why not put your money directly into a place?

I would have her stay in the UK until things are solid and you feel comfortable. I think you'll have to start looking at schools immediately. I hear things competitive for slots at certain places.

From other posts around here there are all the details of how one moves a spouse here and then can actually work too.

Good luck, let us know how things work for you.

Cheers.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Simon

Welcome to the forum. As one who has been here some time, I would tell you NOT to buy immediately. Get a feel for the place first. 

A salsary of AED 46,666 per month is good, but is this the total package? If you want to rent a place big enough for your whole family then you are going to use up an awful lot of that.

If you live far away from the Marina (say Mirdiff) you could get a cheaper rent, but would end up doing far too much driving.

This website - BSME: British Schools in the Middle East - provides information regarding schools. I don't know what the costs are for each school but there has been some info regarding school fee over the past couple of months, so suggest you search the site. Will your employer be paying for the fees? 

Please keep asking questions.

-


----------

